# New Carpet Track - Woodville Mall - Toledo Ohio



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

A joint effort will be opening a new carpet track at the Woodville Mall in Toledo Ohio. The "joint" effort is Revolution Racing, Outlaw Hobbies, and a private interest (who I'm not sure wants named). The estimated opening date is the beginning of October. The track will race 1/18th, 1/12th, and 1/10th on-road, and maybe some off-road if there is enough interest. The exact schedule has not yet been determined. The scoring system is AMBrc with JLap Pro. As more details become available, I will post them here, or feel free to email or PM me. Below is the flyer, as it is now....


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

NICE!!!! & Only 5 minutes from work.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll tell the boys we'll come up sometime...Ron and I was just talking about wanting someone to reopen in the mall and here we go... when you guys racing Saturday or Sunday???


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

The exact schedule has not been determined. I'll keep this thread updated with the latest info.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

hacker3 said:


> I'll tell the boys we'll come up sometime...Ron and I was just talking about wanting someone to reopen in the mall and here we go... when you guys racing Saturday or Sunday???


It almost sounds like it's gonna be just like a high school reunion, I can't wait to see all of the boys from FT. Wayne there again.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Great to hear!!

Another indoor track in OH that is close.

Get pics and more information up when you can. 

Will it be in the former Halo location or different location this time?


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Will it be in the former Halo location or different location this time?


Same location as Halo. We'll get some pics up and some more info on schedule, etc. as it becomes available.

Thanks.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm in. Let us know when you are ready.

Jerry


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Forgot to ask what day the group will be running on the weekend?

Only ask since The Gate in Cleveland will be running Sat's but not every weekend. Not sure on other area tracks but take their schedule into consideration like I think they will.

Glad to see your still around Jerry - thought you would be in PA by now.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> I'm in. Let us know when you are ready.
> 
> Jerry


What's up Jerry? Can't wait to see you back at the track!!!!!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

kolors by kropy said:


> What's up Jerry? Can't wait to see you back at the track!!!!!


Not to much. I am looking forward to getting back on a carpet track.


----------



## jem (Sep 15, 2007)

Latest flyer for Woodville track










Judi Brown
Revolution Racing RC Club Secretary, Website & Forum Admin


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Forgot to ask what day the group will be running on the weekend?


SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds good. 

From the flyer they must have gotten double the space then - because I do not see everything listed being put into halo's old area that was always used.
If I remember Josh had the area to the other side of the track also but did not use it all the time.

Look forward to coming up and running some for a points series.

Hopefully there will be some TV's up playing the football games!!! 

Post some times and such when you guys get them.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

When do you plan on starting the points... I am looking for a 12th. Anyone have one for sale? Looking for a CEFX or a CRC.

Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I also see that you are having some off-road racing...? Where is there a off-road track?


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerry - I believe they mean off-road on the road course - set little jumps up and stuff.

If they had an indoor off-road track that would be the shit....

supe


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> When do you plan on starting the points... I am looking for a 12th. Anyone have one for sale? Looking for a CEFX or a CRC.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry this is the 1/12 scale car you should get :woohoo: www.bmiracing.com


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> When do you plan on starting the points... I am looking for a 12th. Anyone have one for sale? Looking for a CEFX or a CRC.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry,

Just found this http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=180886


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> I also see that you are having some off-road racing...? Where is there a off-road track?


Clark has it right. The off-road will be "stadium" stuff. Jumps on the on-road track. We are currently running off-road, outdoors, if you're intersted in that (but there's only one more race, on 10/7).

As it stands right now, the track should be open for practice starting on 10/1. The first race will probably be 10/14.

When we get a definite schedule set (should be in the next week) I'll be sure to post it up here for you guys. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Sounds great, I am really interested in heading up there and running this winter. I always enjoyed racing there when Josh had Halo and when Kropy ran there before that. It is just a cool feeling racing in a mall like that. I am very happy that someone took it over.

Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

kolors by kropy said:


> Jerry this is the 1/12 scale car you should get :woohoo: www.bmiracing.com


I checked out the page, but there ain't much info there. I will keep a eye for them though.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

sb7979 said:


> We are currently running off-road, outdoors, if you're intersted in that (but there's only one more race, on 10/7).
> 
> Where is there a off-road track up that way?


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

The off-road track is at White Park, on Douglas Road, just north of Toledo. It's on the track finder on this website (Revolution Racing - White Park). It's small, but it has a nice layout, and we plan on making it bigger next year. It's mostly nitro, but when electric guys show up, they usually don't mind running with the 1/10 gas trucks.

Check out the website.....you have to register to view the forums, but you should be able to access the Media page to see the pics from this season.

http://revrcseries.com


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

If you guys need any help post because I am sure some of us could help with things.

Also can you use and extra monitor to display results in the pit area? The Gate has that type of set-up and I have an extra one that I can donate to the cause if your going to use it.

Any ideas on the points series and if it will be points every race or through the season?

Getting a little excited on running again like the old days. 

:hat: 

Will there be a novice class up there? I ask since I would like to get another buddy into carpet racing and a novice class would be the right starting place.


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll have to check to see if our scoring system will support a second monitor, or are you talking about just hooking a second one to the computer?

I think the points series will be every race, but there will be some drops. The number of drops will depend on the number of races that end up on the schedule.

I'm not sure if there will be enough Novice people (or people who will admit to being novice) to run a class. We can always offer it, and if people show up, run it. Kropy will probably be there almost every week, so there's at least one!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I found a 12th, so I am ready to go. Looking forward to coming back to Toledo.

By chance are you going to be apart of the CRL?

Jerry


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

sb7979 said:


> Kropy will probably be there almost every week, so there's at least one!


Too funny


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

sb7979 said:


> I'll have to check to see if our scoring system will support a second monitor, or are you talking about just hooking a second one to the computer?


Just hooking up a second monitor for the guys in the pits.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Any new updates?

Planning on heading up there on Oct. 7th for some practice, but I am REALLY looking forward to racing on the 14th!

See you then,
Jerry


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Construction is still going strong, Painting is progressing & the electrical is in progress & The carpet will be put down this week ( by a union carpet layer!!! )


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update Kropy. I wasn't able to make it out there this weekend.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Where is the Outlaw Hobbies located? 

Address, site or phone would be good. Need some parts and will throw business their way.

Is Oct 1st still a go? I might come up and take a look and follow up Saturday with some practice.

:woohoo:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Do we want to know who the carpet layer is?:dude:


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

kolors by kropy said:


> Painting is progressing...


hmmm..... Tooo easy :wave:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Andy who? said:


> hmmm..... Tooo easy :wave:


Speak up......LOL


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Where is the Outlaw Hobbies located?


Right now they are sort of transitioning from their old space to the track. This is their first season of supporting a carpet track, so most of the inventory is nitro off-road stuff (not alot of on-road in stock). They would however love to have some input from people as to what would be good to stock (for whatever it is you will be running). The owner's name is Tony and his cell phone is 419-779-1215. Feel free to give him a call.

The opening day looks like it will be October 6th or 7th. The club that owns the scoring system has an outdoor offroad race that weekend, so the indoor will be practice only, with no scoring system. The first race should be the weekend of the 13th/14th. The regular practice/race schedule will be announced in the next few days.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update Scott.

Plan on being up this Sunday for a little practice and dialing the car in. Then some good old fashin racin the following weekend.

Anyone have any current pics of the new facility?

As HookupsXXX4 asked - is the track going to be part of the CRL series that goes on in the area?


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not sure what the CRL series is.....sorry. If someone wants to forward me the organizer's info, I'll have our organizer contact them.

Thanks.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is the link to the CRL website.

http://onroadracing.com/crl/

I wasn't racing 12th scale last year, so I don't know if they held a CRL last year. I had alot of funning running the CRL the year before. 

Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Wondering if things are a go for this weekend? Planning on coming up Sunday for some test and tune.

If things are a go, what time do doors open?

Also, if needed I can give a hand on anything that might need to be done to get the place ready.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

what are times for this weekend?


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Here is the link to the CRL website.
> 
> http://onroadracing.com/crl/
> 
> ...


WOW - Jerry - looks like maybe the last series was the one we ran back a few - would be a good series to get the track involved in if it exists and is run by someone else.

Most likely I would figure they would open at 10am or whenever the mall opens.

Should be a good test and tune weekend if the doors are open!

:hat:


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Will there be practice this weekend? Kinda planning around that event if not I know I have stuff to do.

Update when someone can?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

For people wanting to know about this weekend, I talked to Tony and doors will be open around 11:00. 

Jerry


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

The track will be open for practice this Sunday, 10/7. The doors will open at 11am.

After that, it looks like the schedule will be practice Wednesday & Friday (5pm - 9pm), off road racing Saturday (time TBD), and on road racing Sunday (doors will probably open at 9am). We will start this schedule on Wednesday 10/10. If we see that we need to make adjustments to this schedule, that is an option.

There are pit spaces for about 45 people, but we have space for more when that becomes necessary. Please bring your own chair.

See you there.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Sounds awesome, see you guys on Sunday.

Jerry


----------



## jem (Sep 15, 2007)

*Revolution Raceway - Woodville Mall Pix*

A few pix at http://www.revrcseries.com/woodvillepix.html

Judi Brown
Revolution Racing Secretary, Website & Forum Admin
http://www.revrcseries.com


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks sweet!

Keep the good job up guys. I will have to remember to bring a chair!

:woohoo:


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Good practice season and good group of guys.

Track is definately coming along and will be a nice facility and addition to the local racing seen.

Carpet built grip up fast and handled everything that people threw at it.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

What Type Of Traction Compound Is Allowed


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I believe they are letting pretty much anything - we were all running paragon.

:thumbsup:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

any plans for some point series racing this winter yet?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

twistedone said:


> any plans for some point series racing this winter yet?


The talk was sometime in November for a points series. Club racing starts this weekend, just don't know what day they have planned yet.

Jerry


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Good To Hear Will Make The Hour Drive For That !!


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

This weekend will be on-road on Sunday/off-road on Saturday, as stated a few posts up. Word on the beginning of the points series will be coming shortly.


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

so doors open at 9 tommorrow right, is it the same spot its been at ! going to be up in the morning do we still go thru the back door??


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's right....9am. You can go through the back or the front....whichever you want. Bring your chairs! See you tomorrow.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

any updated pics anywhere


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe I saw someone taking some today. I'll find out where they are, and get them posted up soon.


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are the new hours....

The track will be open Tuesday thru Friday for practice - $5 (monthly rates available)
Starting on 10/22 the doors will open at 3pm. until then, 5pm.
Saturdays will be stadium racing - doors open at 10am.
Sundays will be on-road racing - doors open at 9am.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Had a good time up there and I think the turn out will only increase with time.

Mike - thanks for the tips and suggestions. Hope to maybe be on your tail one of these times you and Jeff are up to race.

Guys got a good thing going and it will just get better.

Good to see a 1/12 scale turn out like we had!!

mike

:thumbsup:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Who's all coming out to race on Sunday 10-21? Come on out & bring a friend!!!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

hey guys , what's the 1/18 scale scene like down there? My boy and i will be in toledo on 10-21, and would like to come and run our vendetta ST's.just checking before we haul a bunch of stuff with us.


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Last week, 1/18th was light, real light. Feel free to come by though. If there aren't enough, we'll stick you in with something.

The 1/18th turn-out will increase I'm sure. At a different track last winter in this area, 40 entries of just 1/18th was common.


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Have not been home for a while and will need to spend Sunday with the Boss this weekend. Will dig out the electric stuff and planning to be out with 1/12 and Seadan on 10/28.

Would bring a friend out, but we know that story. Maybe I can get Roger E. Williams to stop by.

Many of us will have the 1/18 Losi Slider Sprint cars soon. Hoping to do some oval racing soon.

We will have a 1/8th Racer club meeting at the Woodville indoor track on Sunday 11/4 at 11 AM. That should get some more racers out to check out the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

kolors by kropy said:


> Who's all coming out to race on Sunday 10-21? Come on out & bring a friend!!!!


Kropy-Are you racing this weekend? I think I have known you for 3 or 4 years and have yet to see you drive a car! LOL! See all you guys this Sunday!

Jerry


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Kropy-Are you racing this weekend? I think I have known you for 3 or 4 years and have yet to see you drive a car! LOL! See all you guys this Sunday!
> 
> Jerry


LOL......Yes I will be racing Touring Car this Sunday & might take the 1/12 scale out foe a few laps in between rounds.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Bump for the track.

Looks to be a great day out and for racing.

Debuting the Quad12 I got and hope I like it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Had a great day at the track today. Things are really starting to come together. 

Dale-WOW it was cool to see you run! Maybe 2 weeks in a row?!? LOL!

Will there be a new layout for next weekend?

See you all next week.

Jerry


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

For any of you that could not make it out to the Halloween classic at the Gate this weekend please feel free to come on out to Rev Reaceway this weekend for some good fun racing.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

New track layout this weekend, Come on out & check it out


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I can't wait to check it out. Sucked that I couldn't make it up there last weekend. I sat and wondered all day...is Kropy racing today...? LOL!

See you guys Sunday.

Jerry


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Note - CHANGE: We will be having a 1/8th Racers of Toledo Club meeting at Rev. Raceway on Nov. 11 at 10:38AM.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Are there any plans to get more racers to show on Sunday? 

Wishing they would come out and join in on the fun. Hopefully running carpet through the weekend before Thanksgiving then dirt for preperations for Midwest in Columbus in Jan then back to carpet.

I have recruited a possible 1/12 scale racer to join us - I think he will like it and pick up on it - did it with dirt real easily.


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

pretty sure we will be back out to Toledo THIS WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Mike Pavlick said:


> pretty sure we will be back out to Toledo THIS WEEKEND!!!!


Sweet! Jeff coming with you?


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Kropy Joe, how many 1/12th scale racers have you been getting on sundays?

Ron Ferguson


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I run up there and have been getting 6-8 of the 1/12 scales.

3 of us will be going up and I know Mike P and Jeff run 1/12 scale so there is at least 5 - might be the biggest turnout this weekend! THere is about 5 or more other people running 1/12 scale up there too.

Come on out if you can.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Ron ~ No less than 5 or 6


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> I can't wait to check it out. Sucked that I couldn't make it up there last weekend. I sat and wondered all day...is Kropy racing today...? LOL!
> 
> See you guys Sunday.
> 
> Jerry


This weekend will be 3 weeks in a row.......LOL


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

you guys doin the rubber tire thing up yonder


----------



## adamliehr (Mar 24, 2003)

which sedan classes are running tomorrow? I think we are gonna make the trip over from Akron. Either stock or 19t foam?

Adam Liehr


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

ADAM call me later if you want to meet in morning


----------



## adamliehr (Mar 24, 2003)

I'll call you... but I think we are going... about 95% sure


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

adamliehr said:


> which sedan classes are running tomorrow? I think we are gonna make the trip over from Akron. Either stock or 19t foam?
> 
> Adam Liehr


Adam, Both classes will be running


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

convikt said:


> you guys doin the rubber tire thing up yonder


If enough people show up that want to run it


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Remember to bring a chair


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

convikt said:


> you guys doin the rubber tire thing up yonder


Me and two of my buds will be there with our rubbers on.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

It is sounding like Sunday is going to be a good day. 

Dale-When are we going to see the new BMI, or is it just going to sit there? LOL!

See all of you at 9.

Jerry


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> It is sounding like Sunday is going to be a good day.
> 
> Dale-When are we going to see the new BMI, or is it just going to sit there? LOL!
> 
> ...


I have been running it, Just not on raceday.......................


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Looks like I was wrong about the track layout, The track will be changed after this weekend, we plan on changing the track layout every 4 weeks.


----------



## adamliehr (Mar 24, 2003)

See ya'll at 9!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

adamliehr said:



> See ya'll at 9!


Sweet!!!! Bring a boat load of racers with ya'


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Hopefully we have a good crowd out there today.....

Get ready Jerry....

Mike - maybe we can catch you this week!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Hopefully we have a good crowd out there today.....
> 
> Get ready Jerry....
> 
> Mike - maybe we can catch you this week!


I'm ready...RACE DAY! LOL.

See you guys in a bit.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I might just end up race directing this weekend if we have a big enough crowd, Heat 1 lets get em' up to the line...Where are my marshals...............LOL


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks guys for a awesome day of racing! Great turnout as well! One of my better outings for 12th in awhile.

See you guys in two weeks!

Jerry


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Nice run Jerry, See ya' in a few weeks


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Dale. It felt pretty good to nail a 41 lap run. I would say that it was my best day for the 12th. It kinda sucks that I will only able to come up one more time till after Midwest. The place is really coming together there. 

See you guys in two.


----------



## grgarberii (Jun 10, 2006)

I am wanting to race at this track cuz its close by. What should I buy to race here? What car etc. Please pm me with suggestions. Thanks all.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, there is around 8-10 12ths the days I have been there. Some really good guys to run with.

Today was a good turnout for TC. Some come down from Mich. 

A really good track, you should check it out. The guys that are putting it on are some really great guys and doing a great job on the raceway. 

Jerry


----------



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

Way to go to Mike Pavlick, TQed, won the A-main from Pole to Goal.
I believe this was also Track Record also
45 laps 8:01:363


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

CLOSE BUT IT WAS A 45/8:05.837 to be exact lol!!!!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Jeff Shorter said:


> Way to go to Mike Pavlick, TQed, won the A-main from Pole to Goal.
> I believe this was also Track Record also
> 45 laps 8:01:363


That was a sweet run, and it is the track record. (I think)!!!


----------



## adamliehr (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice run mike... thanks for the help man...


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks Adam you didnt do to bad yourself for first touring car race


----------



## adamliehr (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks.... I got a lot to learn though.... hindsight 20/20 im thinking of other things to change... hoping to get to the gate this week


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

This was my second time at the Woodville track and I have to say it is a nice place to go have some fun. The staff is very professional and friendly, the racers are friendly and helpful, the track is great. :thumbsup: Thank you all for a great day of racing. 
Russ


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks Russ, Looking forward to having you back again soon!!!!!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Adam, Thanks for making the trip to Toledo, Hope to see ya' back soon.


----------



## adamliehr (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks Kropy..... It was fun and i learned a lot.... I can't wait to come back..


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

All new layout this week!!!!! Come on out & check it out


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Dale
im going to bring Willis when I come down 
see ya soon I hope


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

twistedone said:


> Dale
> im going to bring Willis when I come down
> see ya soon I hope


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

anyone snap any pics of this track since its finsh and the new layout


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

So what did I miss on Sunday?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I had a good time again at your track Sunday, the new lay out is fun but I need more practice so what time can I get in this Wednesday ??? Is it 3 to 9 or 5 to 9 on Wednesday's ? 
Thanks again for a great time at your track and will Louis be there ? He is a big help setting up the cars, you are lucky to have him at your track helping people with there set ups. :thumbsup: 
Russ
Lazer Speedway


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey kropy, nice to see ya! so hows the racing been up there in T town? I miss woodville


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Hey!!!!*



Mike Pavlick said:


> thanks Adam you didnt do to bad yourself for first touring car race


MIKE!!! Dude its Jay, why didnt you tell me you were goin back to toledo??? ROAD TRIP!!! call me!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey kropy, nice to see ya! so hows the racing been up there in T town? I miss woodville


Racing has been pretty good, Come on out & check it out


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> MIKE!!! Dude its Jay, why didnt you tell me you were goin back to toledo??? ROAD TRIP!!! call me!


Jay, where the heck ya been? The new track is really good. Great guys took the place over and doing a really good job up there. 

I'll be back after Midwest, so maybe I'll see you up there.

Jerry


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Jerry ~ I ran the BMI this past weekend


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

kolors by kropy said:


> Jerry ~ I ran the BMI this past weekend


I don't believe you...


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lazer Guy said:


> ...what time can I get in this Wednesday ??? Is it 3 to 9 or 5 to 9 on Wednesday's ?


The official time on Wednesday is 5 - 9, but I'm usually there by 4:30, and I'm the one who opens the doors on Wednesday. Sometimes someone else with a key beats me there, but there's no guarantee.

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> ...I miss woodville


No need to miss it....come on in and race!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

hey sb7979, you guys have any minis running there yet??


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

sb7979 said:


> The official time on Wednesday is 5 - 9, but I'm usually there by 4:30, and I'm the one who opens the doors on Wednesday. Sometimes someone else with a key beats me there, but there's no guarantee.
> 
> See ya tomorrow.


Scott ~ Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hay ....... Thanks guys, I just wanted to be sure about the time.
B C-ing ya soon


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

is there a foam 13.5 class running here that allows lipos also?

and is racing the same schedule this weekend as normal?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Has Jim Callahan been racing there?


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

420 Tech R/C said:


> hey sb7979, you guys have any minis running there yet??


We had a Recoil class for a few weeks, but nothing lately. None of the mini guys are showing up. I think there are some Recoil guys on Friday night, but it's a rookie event for the most part.




twistedone said:


> is there a foam 13.5 class running here that allows lipos also?
> and is racing the same schedule this weekend as normal?


There is no official 13.5 class. One individual is trying to run one in stock, but that's not going to happen anymore. Lipos are allowed in all classes, but if you want to run stock BL, you will have to run the 17.5. I guess the 13.5 would have to run in mod. There hasn't been a full heat of 19T or mod, so they have been running together. There is however a full heat or two of stock TC every week.


We are currently putting together a list of the classes and requirements. It will be available soon.

Also coming soon is a points series! Look for it to start shortly after Thanksgiving.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

so if your one guy is there and 2 more show is that a class of 13.5?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

couple more ?'s.1st what is the entry cost per class to race. and 2nd are you allowing 13.5 in stock 1/12 , or do I have to change my set-up. I am running old 3300's so the 13.5 is actually about right on with a well tuned brushed stock in the 1/12 car.myself and a buddy will be down for sunday's race so we are just trying to figure out what we need to set-up before we get down there and how much $$$ we will need to race for the day.


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

420 Tech R/C said:


> couple more ?'s.1st what is the entry cost per class to race. and 2nd are you allowing 13.5 in stock 1/12 , or do I have to change my set-up. I am running old 3300's so the 13.5 is actually about right on with a well tuned brushed stock in the 1/12 car.myself and a buddy will be down for sunday's race so we are just trying to figure out what we need to set-up before we get down there and how much $$$ we will need to race for the day.


The entry fee is $15 for non-club members. $10 for club members. Second class is $5.

We are trying to eliminate 13.5 in stock class, but it has not yet been announced or posted at the track, so for now, I guess it's alright, especially if you are running old packs.



twistedone said:


> so if your one guy is there and 2 more show is that a class of 13.5?


That's right. Three will make a class. If there are not three, we'll find a class for you to run in. We won't send you away.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

convikt said:


> Has Jim Callahan been racing there?


Maybe


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

kolors by kropy said:


> Maybe



man, your difficult :woohoo:


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Kropy, are you dudes running 1/12 with Stock brushed motors or are you running brushless?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Brushed


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thammer said:


> Kropy, are you dudes running 1/12 with Stock brushed motors or are you running brushless?


What Kropy meant was, in the rare instance that he puts a car on the track, HE runs brushed. You can run BL if you want. Very soon we will be enforcing 17.5 for stock class, no more 13.5.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

sb that is so cool!! I have been waiting to see how long it was going to be before someone other than the brl would switch over to the 17.5 for stock brushless. This will be the last weekend I run a 13.5 in stock.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

There are 3 of us going Sunday running 10.5 and 19 turn rubber, is anybody else going to be joining us for some fun with rubber ?


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

my ride was not feeling well see ya guys sonn I hope


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

sb7979 said:


> What Kropy meant was, in the rare instance that he puts a car on the track, HE runs brushed.


 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

mcsquish said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Scott-Where have you been?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I'd like to thank all of the guys that came out & raced at the Rev Raceway today.


The track will be running Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

mcsquish said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Chucka chucka chucka, So when are you gonna pull your skirt up & come out and race.......................


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

might see ya then


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I've been working & trying to save up some $$$ to go dirt racing.........

Dale, I'm planning to come out after the January race and play. If I live that long....... If I get a body to you could you have it painted by the first of the year? 
BTW, You're going to have to tell me your secret on tire saucing.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

you guys open friday for the male non-shoppers of the rc racers????
if so what time and do we still need to bring chairs?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Open @ 5:00 & there should be enough open chairs on practice nights, You will want to bring one on race day.


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

It looks like a Slider afternoon (Starting around 12 to 1PM) on Sat. 11/24. We will also be trying to see if our 1/12th cars know how to move.
:dude:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

had a GREAT time down there sun>!! VERY nice set-up guys.Larry D. and I will definitely be back soon to run.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Just a reminder to all racers we will be open this Sunday 11-25 for the normal race schedule!!!!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Crap, I just figured it up, and I won't be back out there for almost 8 more weeks. 

I was thinking about running tomorrow on the way home from the track today, but more then likely sit on my butt and watch football. 

How are things going up there? How is the turn out?

Kropy, why ain't you at the Champs?

Jerry


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Crap, I just figured it up, and I won't be back out there for almost 8 more weeks.
> 
> I was thinking about running tomorrow on the way home from the track today, but more then likely sit on my butt and watch football.
> 
> ...


Jerry, Come on up we do have the BIG screen TV  , They put us back on seven days at work plus I'm doing the birds in Jan, So I had to pick one or the other.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

kolors by kropy said:


> Jerry, Come on up we do have the BIG screen TV  , They put us back on seven days at work plus I'm doing the birds in Jan, So I had to pick one or the other.


I raced off-road in Ashtabula today and pretty tired. I'm getting old.

I bet the Snowbirds is a blast.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> I raced off-road in Ashtabula today and pretty tired. I'm getting old.
> 
> I bet the Snowbirds is a blast.


C'mon I'll race 1/12 tomorrow.............


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

HA HA HA! Now you are just trying to trick me.

You just keep running that BMI...in 8 weeks I'm coming to win! Yeah right!

I would like too, but I was told by the lady of the house that I have a little "honey do" list.

If I do go anywhere, I might head up to the Champs later in the day to watch some Mains...but then again, I think that Pittsburgh plays Sunday Night Football...

I do miss running 12th...


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Points Series Schedule And Rules!*

Alright here it is, the point series schedule and a couple rules. Sunday doors open at 9am, racing at noon. Hope to see everyone there!

*December 2007*
9th	First Race of Winter On-Road Points Series
16th	Club Race
23rd	Race 2 of Points Series
30th	Oval Race

*January 2008*
6th	Race 3 of Points Series
13th	Club Race
20th	Race 4 of Points Series
27th	Oval Race

*February 2008*
3rd	Race 5 of Points Series
10th	Club Race
17th	Race 6 of Points Series
24th	Oval Race

*March 2008*
2nd	Race 7 of Points Series
9th	Club Race
16th	Race 8 of Points Series
23rd	Club Race
30th	Oval Race

*April 2008*
6th	Race 9 of Points Series
13th	Club Race
20th	Race 10 of Points Series
27th	Point Series Finale

The first race of every month will feature a new track layout!

*Points Series*
The points series will consist of 10 races plus the Series Finale. Awards will be given for first through third place in our standard classes (see below) at the end of the season. Other classes may run at the Points Series Races and accumulate points, but no end of season awards will be given. Three drops will be allowed, so your best eight finishes will count. The Series Finale will include door prizes and other special awards.

*Oval*
The last race of every month will be oval racing (excluding April). We will run any class with three or more entries.

*Standard Classes*
The following are the normally run classes, but we will run any class of three or more cars. We will combine similar classes if need be to make heats of at least three entries.
•	1/12th Scale Stock
•	TC Modified (foam)
•	TC Stock (foam)
•	TC 19 Turn (rubber)
•	Recoil/18th Scale Modified

All stock classes must run a ROAR approved 27 turn brushed motor, or a 17.5 turn brushless motor.

All 19 turn classes must run a ROAR approved 19 turn brushed motor, or a 10.5 turn brushless motor.

Modified classes may run any motor.

All classes may use lipo batteries, providing the track rules for charging and use are followed. They are as follows:
•	Maximum charge rate of 1C.
•	Must use a crock, bunker, or suitable bag while charging.
•	Must have a personal fire extinguisher in you pit space.

All other requirements for bodies, dimensions, weights, tires, ride height, etc. are per the current ROAR rules.

*Track Hours and Prices*
Tuesday 5pm – 9pm	Open Practice
Wednesday	5pm – 9pm	Open Practice
Thursday 5pm – 9pm	Open Practice
Friday 5pm – 9pm	Practice/Rookie Night
Saturday 10am – 9pm	Open Practice/Stadium Racing
Sunday 9am – 6pm	On-Road Racing

Practice Fees $ 5.00
Race Fees – Members	$10.00
Race Fees – Nonmembers	$15.00
Second Class $ 5.00


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I will try to make it for the series 
wish there was a super stock foam 13.5 class


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a class for anything, if they show up.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

ok that will work


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

You guys running this weekend? Same time as it always been?

Sunday is looking like the only day that I can race this weekend. 

I am thinking about coming every other weekend for the series, and run dirt in the off weeks.

Kropy-If I can make it, you up for 12th?


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Normal time this week. Points start next week. See you there.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

The way things are looking, I will be up Sunday.

What has been the turn out for 12th scale?

See you guys then.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

twistedone said:


> I will try to make it for the series
> wish there was a super stock foam 13.5 class


That is a fun combination, good punch/top-end when geared right and great handling, makes for fun side by side racing. I'm glad we started running this in Ft Wayne this year on Sunday's, it has also helped us get the traction up.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Miller ~ How's that REV 5 treating you? You should really try the BMI


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

kolors by kropy said:


> Miller ~ How's that REV 5 treating you? You should really try the BMI


I think the Rev 5 would be a good car, :thumbsup: unfortunately all I can do is think about it since its been 6 weeks since it was released and paid for and I still have no car,  

Much longer and I'll have to find a Bandito or 12E for Modified  

I did think about the BMI But most of what I've heard is that it seems better suited to asphalt ?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> I did think about the BMI But most of what I've heard is that it seems better suited to asphalt ?


The car works on both surfaces, Mine handles pretty good on the rug


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Point series starts this Sunday


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Much longer and I'll have to find a Bandito or 12E for Modified
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Kropy,
How do the 17.5 brushless and lypos compare in stock tc? Have you seen Marshall around. Probably be up in a couple of weeks.

chuck


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Chuck ~ The 17.5 will be the only BL allowed to run in stock TC or 1/12, Lipos are alright but they don't seam as punchie as a NiMH, Who's Marshall......LOL see ya' in a few weeks


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

any rubber tire racing up there yet, Kropdaddy?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

convikt said:


> any rubber tire racing up there yet, Kropdaddy?


Every week, They have been running 19T W/Rubbers ...........Do you plan on making a trip hmmmmmmmm


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

ya, but at this point, it will be after Christmas


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

After Race #1 of our Winter Points Series, here are the standings....


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for reminding me of my stellar day at the track....................


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey, I am heading up this weekend, do we still need to bring a chair? I have ran off-road for a month now, and I am ready for a day of 12th scale.

I have also been doing some filming the last 2 weeks up in Ashtabula. I have put a DVD together and 2 different trailers for the DVD. Well, the first one is a trailer for the DVD, and the second video is the week after wrapped up in one video. 

You can check the trailer out here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC9AfY_FRnY

and the next week:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4xrDnFIoNE&feature=user

I plan on filming this Sunday and making something with it. Just don't know what. 

I see that the turn out last week was pretty high, has it been like that lately? I hope so, the more cars for filming the better. 

Now Kropy, I'm filming, you going to be able to have something to run? LOL!

See you guys Sunday,
Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I am seeing on the news that we have a storm rolling in. What will it take for you guys not to run? If I can get out, I am heading up this weekend.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

I will not be there this Sunday, but I spoke with Tim earlier and he said he was going to be there to open, and see how the turn-out is.

I guess if there is a level three, we won't open, but other than that, I would expect there to be racing!


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just watched the weather again....it keeps getting worse....now they are saying 10" by Sunday morning.

If you are planning on coming out, I'd suggest calling Tim Sunday morning to see if he, or anyone else is there. His number is 419-265-0962.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

What is a good time to call Tim ???????? Is 8:00 OK ??? If I can get out of my driveway I'll be there by 9:00. 
10" of snow :woohoo:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Lazer Guy said:


> What is a good time to call Tim ???????? Is 8:00 OK ??? If I can get out of my driveway I'll be there by 9:00.
> 10" of snow :woohoo:


Russ ~ Give him a call around 4:00 am :devil: .....LOL, Looks like I might have to sit this one out........


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

If you guys are going to be open, I am going to try and make it up there.

Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I tried calling that number, but went right to voice mail...I am still going to head up! 

LOL!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I tried to make it up there, but I got to Rt. 53 and turned around...see you guys after Midwest! (3 weeks)

I am sure Kropy will have his 12th ready by then...............or not.............


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry to anyone who made it to the Woodville track yesterday. Tim called the race around 0815 or so. I was not aware of which threads to visit to inform everyone the racing was cancelled. If this should happen again due to weather I will be sure to post here as well as on any other site ya'll look at. Please let me know if there are others. As of now I have this site, RCCNA, and Revolution's website.
Again, very sorry if anyone drove all the way out there for nothing. 

Jacki
(the one who takes all your $$  )


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Are you guys going to be open this Sunday?

What has the turn-out been on non-points weekends?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

The next question would be are we having on-road and oval races this Sunday 12/30? Hopefully, we can run both. Also, in Oval racing. Bigger is not better. 

Do you want to fall asleep watching Daytona or see some action from Bristol and Martinsville? Please, do not make the oval to large.

We should have a fair number of Losi Sliders show up this Sunday.


1/12 on-road with 1/10th Sedan and 1/18th on the Oval.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have not seen a Losi Slider yet.

I haven't been up to the track in over a month. I am really looking forward to running some 12th scale before Midwest.

So are they running on-road and oval on the sameday?

See you guys Sunday,
Jerry


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

oval tc never done that ?
is there any pics of a layout or the size of this track? not the oval the normal onroad tc stuff


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Kropy, this is Dave Arnold. Want to come up and practice some 12th mod with you next week either Wednesday or Saturday. I sent you an e-mail. Thanks...


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> I have not seen a Losi Slider yet.
> 
> I haven't been up to the track in over a month. I am really looking forward to running some 12th scale before Midwest.
> 
> ...


Just Oval


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

So no on-road on Sundays?

Are you still running on-road?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Jerry ~ I hope this clears things up





sb7979 said:


> Alright here it is, the point series schedule and a couple rules. Sunday doors open at 9am, racing at noon. Hope to see everyone there!
> 
> *December 2007*
> 9th First Race of Winter On-Road Points Series
> ...


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I see, thanks Dale.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

This sucks that you guys are running oval Sunday, I want to run road course. 

Maybe I will get up there after Midwest, this sucks, I was looking forward to seeing the place.

Jerry


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Updated points standings, after Race #3...*

Updated points standings, after Race #3...


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

http://users.bigpond.net.au/bigfix/transponders/
You may find this helpful.
I sure have been having fun racing at your track this winter, this layout is great. I have met many fun, friendly and helpful people there and to me that is important. Keep up the good job and thanks for providing a great place to race and have fun. 
Russ


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We used this place last year & were satisfied and we also have used the link that Russ gave to the guy in Australia.
Kevin, the guy here in Minnesota was great with communication and promptness. 
http://www.krcproducts.com/main_pages/services.htm#AMBrc TRANSPONDER CELL REPLACEMENT

The guy in Australia was also good about communication and promptness but the time in transport from here to AU and back can take a month unless you are willing to pay out the big bucks for UPS Worldwide like we did  

Here is another place in the U.S. 
http://noveltyrc.com/transponders.html 
I see Dan Burnham who runs Washtenaw Raceway used this place, you could always email Dan: [email protected] to see if he was satisfied

Hope all this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

I do not think there is a problem with the track transponders. Last Sunday, at least a couple of them did not get on the charging rack until and hour before we started to race. Not sure how long the other transponders were charging before that. Hopefully 24 hours.

Four months ago, all of these track transponders were able to run in races at least 20 minutes long.


----------



## nrtv20 (Jan 10, 2008)

Any news yet on a new oval schedule?


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

The iSO (international Slider Organization) will be holding it's next event on Sat. Jan. 26 with the first race starting at 1 PM. We plan to run three rounds of qualifing and mains. If things go well the race day should be complete between 4:30 and 4:45 PM

Practice is available before the first round of qualifing. 

You should be signed in to race by 12:15 PM


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

****Bump****


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Update points, after race #5...


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

New Hours and Attractions!!!

*Oval racing is now the 2nd and 4th Saturdays of the month!*

New hours for the track....
Monday - closed
Tuesday - 5pm - 9pm
Wednesday - closed
Thursday - 5pm - 9pm
Friday - 5pm - 9pm
Saturday - Noon - ???
Sunday - 9am - ???

Practice fees are $7, except Saturday - $10.

We also now have a rock crawler course built, and another on the way. Come check it out!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

We need more guys in rubber tire class so if you have a 10.5 or a 19 turn TC come on out and have some fun with us.


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

I might run rubber tires with you guys this week. I don't have to run one of those silly truck bodies though, do I?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hay !!! There cool man !!! You can run that plan old TC body like everybody else or you can step up and be cool like us  It will be fun no matter what you run :hat:


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a school bus body. I was going to make it fit the crawler, but maybe I'll mount it up to run rubber tires :jest:

It's short though, some people might have flashbacks :freak:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

sb7979 said:


> I might run rubber tires with you guys this week. I don't have to run one of those silly truck bodies though, do I?


Scott ~ Ya' got any extra rubber tires............................


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

kolors by kropy said:


> Scott ~ Ya' got any extra rubber tires............................


Yep. I have a few sets.

You coming out this weekend? I hope so....I need to cut my motors :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I just looked in the rule book for the Trojan Super Truck Class and short school bus body's are not in there   But if you have to :freak: We do have a dress code you know for the T.S.T.class so some dignity is in order :lol: Don't want you trashing up the class with a H.C. bus and all  :lol: 
I'll bring some extra rubbers with me, I always have some just in case.
T.S.T. ---The class that has class


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, if the Skool bus isn't allowed...I have had my eye on that new Pro Line dump truck body. I don't know if I can get one and have it painted by Sunday though...


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I found out that I have to work this weekend


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

kolors by kropy said:


> I found out that I have to work this weekend


You don't have that tractor painted yet???


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

It's all painted, I'm just putting a full interior in it now :freak:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

well hoping to be there this weekend to give the 17.5 class a try will see what happens 

Hey new layout this weekend correct?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah ......You said that before Bob.... Is Lonnie coming with you ???


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Well they changed the weekend work schedule again & It looks like I'll be out :woohoo:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Lazer Guy said:


> Yeah ......You said that before Bob.... Is Lonnie coming with you ???


no me and willie so see in the morning new layout and new crowd to play with lets see if i can really see!!!!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

had a great day of racing and awesome group of guys this track is very nice and only problem it was COLD out side and a little inside the track also 
but was bearable for a guy wearing shorts


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I got a back that up Bob ... Thanks all you guys for a great day of racing on and off the track, that was a lot of fun !!!!!!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Russ ~ Thanks for all of your help in the "Trojan super truck" series


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

It was my pleasure, Willie helping me, me helping you etc. etc. I like that environment. 
Have you looked at Scott's roll center, his car was dialed ???


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Tomorrow is a points race and I have new ribbed rubbers, I'm ready for some fun. :hat:

T.S.T.---- The class that has class


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Rumor on the street is that this Saturday 2/23 is a Oval day. So if you can, warm up your Slider or SEAdan for some fun this Saturday.

Hopefully the racing will start around 1 PM and finish before 5.

:woohoo: This is Roger after he hacks BG and then throws my Slider into the Bucket.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Guys ......... What do you think of having a.. BRING A NOVICE... this Sunday ??? Let them run what ever they have. 
What do you think ???


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

swet Russ are you bringing steve and mike


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL.... Now don't get me in the middle Bob !!! I'm trying to stay out of the way like I always do ...


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

hi I'm new to rc. i am trying to get some info about stuff. i was reading some posts at rc extreme but it seems like that lazer guy is just causing trouble. so i hope he is not on this site to. that honeypotracing7 guy is real nice. he is very smart. he knows a lot and i can tell hes fast. so anyway i just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi semi and welcome, It's about time you got on HT. I see you only have 1 post and your starting so sh#@& already !!!!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

semi said:


> hi I'm new to rc. i am trying to get some info about stuff. i was reading some posts at rc extreme but it seems like that lazer guy is just causing trouble. so i hope he is not on this site to. that honeypotracing7 guy is real nice and I like him.... very... very much. he is very smart. he knows a lot and i can tell hes fast. so anyway i just wanted to say hi.



Man I hope Steve doesn't see this !!!!


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

not you again. that was not my quote. trying to make me sound gay. like i drive a pretty purple car.:freak:


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

i am going racing this sunday. i wonder if scott is going to be there or is he done because he won one race. last week they made an excuse for you saying that you bent your wookie but i think your afraid to have a rematch.


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

semi said:


> i am going racing this sunday. i wonder if scott is going to be there or is he done because he won one race. last week they made an excuse for you saying that you bent your wookie but i think your afraid to have a rematch.


Who is this??? 

And by the way, it was not a win, it was a DOMINATION! :thumbsup:


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

YOUR DOMINATION IS OVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Scott..... I don't know who this semi guy is but I don't think I like him already.
And if he is there Sunday I think Steve will have to have a talk with him.
Rematch is a good idea, I know Steve, Mike and me can and will beat you this time.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

hey how much to rockcrawl and are you guys holding any events with the crawlers yet?


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

lazer guy you and your pretty purple car are going down.


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2007)

So how did it go guys? Sorry I couldn't make it there to take all your money!! Hope "Angry  Steve" didn't have to do my job for me again! 
Hope ya'll had a good time!
Jacki


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

great day of racing i had a lot of fun. this week some one brought whistles. man the were loud. Scot where are you at? is your wookie still broke. Reese took the money this week. big crowd in the mall watching us that was cool. Russ told them to all turn around when he ran his main but no one listened. then he broke his car. Louie and angry Steve had a close race but Louie won. man did that piss off angry Steve. he was cursing and throwing things. he was just out of control with anger. luckily some one calmed him down by giving him food. thank god. who knew what he was going to do next. i think barb was causing the most trouble. Russ was the one stirring the pot though. i think the hobby shop is going to be great. Tim even bought danishes and blue berry muffins for ever one. nice track nice group of racers except a few.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Semi it was nice to meet you, you talk pretty good with that tongue ring and the chain from it out to your ear ring but to each his own :freak: 
It was a tough crowd and they don't listen very well :lol: If they had all turned around I would have fell on the floor laughing. Yeah there was some cars thrown around after that race and I'm glad angry  Steve calmed down after he got whooped on by Louie. All and all it was lots of fun and who keeps complaining about the noise makers Steve brings to the track ??? Is it the same guy all the time ?? He should be asked to leave. LOL


Tim I need a spare part for my car... HPI # 75143 servo saver set. I'm good now but I would like a spare.


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lazer Guy said:


> Tim I need a spare part for my car... HPI # 75143 servo saver set. I'm good now but I would like a spare.



Russ, I don't know if Tim comes here, but I'll pass it on to him. I think I have to work this Sunday, so you guys will have to make due without me again. Oh well, at least one of you can win then...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Scott 
It's to bad you have to work ...... We will have fun without you then.


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2007)

Just make sure you don't have too much fun! I don't want to come back Sept. 9th and hear that you trouble makers got banned from the track! 
See you in a week! :wave:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

twistedone said:


> hey how much to rockcrawl and are you guys holding any events with the crawlers yet?


*anyone*


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

twistedone said:


> *anyone*


No official date on a comp yet, but crawling can be done any day the track is open. If you have paid to race or practice on the track I would think there is no charge. If you come just to crawl, it's the same as practice, $7.


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

so what happened today.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

It was a nice day of racing and nobody got in trouble this time,,,,Steve was not there, I think thats why, we all had fun anyway. 

Will there be a new lay-out this Sunday ???


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

it must of really been boring with out steve. russ always seems to get Innocent steve in trouble. i will be there next week. i can't wait. 


man this tread is on fire if you don't check it every week you will have to read a bunch of pages just to keep up.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

we can crawl on sunday right coming from michigan to do so 
please post if possible thanks


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

who in the heck is this semi guy. i asked some girls if they knew who he was and they said he is so sexy and hot. sounds like me.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

*they lied and he is a heckler bad *


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

any word on a crawl comp this sunday also we will be there and hopefully some more of the MiRCa crew also


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

twistedone said:


> any word on a crawl comp this sunday also we will be there and hopefully some more of the MiRCa crew also



There will be some crawling...not sure if it will be a comp. Probably similar to last week. I think there are a bunch of new rocks also...:thumbsup:


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

bla bla slow crawlers


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Wonder if you are racing this sunday? (TC that is ) Thanks ahead of time. 

James


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

no racing this weekend sorry.


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think there is supposed to be oval racing tomorrow, but you might want to call Tim and make sure before heading out, due to the holiday and all.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey guys---I am hopefully coming up to Toledo for the hobby show and was looking for something to do while in town so--- What classes do you run on Fridays,Saturdays and Sundays. I have pretty much all types of cars and trucks and might squeeze in some racing.

Later,

Mark


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Is there racing this Sun. TC and or 1/12 scale and what time do the doors open?
Thanks


----------



## 1997transam (Feb 9, 2008)

What are you guys running down there on Saturday?


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

when is the next road course day?

want to get the 1/12 scale back out one time before off-road starts.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

All Sundays are on-road, they open at 9:00. They run stock 1/12th, stock foam TC, Mod TC and 10.5/19turn rubber TC, any 3 vehicles make a class.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Lazer Guy.

Ran up there last fall some but did not know if things had changed.

How much longer are they running indoors? 

Then will outdoors start and is there any electic draw?


----------



## 1997transam (Feb 9, 2008)

What are you guys running down there on Saturday?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

That was lots of fun yesterday.......Good turn out also.....Next Sunday should be interesting, it's a points race.:woohoo:


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

i'm not sweating it


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

What is your schedule for the rest of the season? We are done at the gate next weekend.

chuck


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

Plans are to run 1/12 and Slider Oval on Sat. 4/5. Sunday 4/6 is scheduled to be carpet on road.

The schedule for the indoor track is to run on-road on Sundays for the rest of April.

The outdoor fuel track is to start racing on 4/20, but it will need to stop snowing for that to happen. Monkey Screaming :woohoo:


----------



## sb7979 (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are the current points standings...as Ted stated, the track will run on-road every Sunday for the rest of April. Points races are the 6th, 20th, and the Finale on the 27th.


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

i can't believe russ is beating me now its on. 

is it just me or is extreme messed up?


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Nope, looks like theyr'e moving the servers.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Steve Don't you think you should be spending some Sundays with your wife?
I'm dropping a dime on you 
They must be taking extreme to India


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Anybody going Sunday?


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2007)

semi said:


> i can't believe russ is beating me now its on.


Maybe Russ is just a better driver than you?


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

that can not be.

i will be there if russ will pick me up

i have a new set up watch out
this is a points race come one come all to lose!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Jax said:


> Maybe Russ is just a better driver than you?


I am a better driver then him :thumbsup:....He is in my way all the time.
Sure ...I will pick you up, I'll be at your place at 10:30,, LOL.
A new set up on a points race :freak: What are you thinking ?? You should be doing that on a none points day. Are you using the set up from Dish and Chuck?? I am !! They are good you know.


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

yes i am using dish and chucks setup i have marbles and a on off sticker i am ready to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

jax apearantly you are right but what i do not understand is you are supposed to rout for the under dog not RUSS LAP HIM AGIN!!!:freak:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Yup!!!! Yup.... 4 for 4 today :woohoo: TQ and 1st place, So today I did drive better then you Semyboy. Next week try calling xray factory engineers :thumbsup: you are going down the rest of the year 
I am the old guy so thats y they like to see me LAP YOU AGAIN ..lol


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Man, talk about some trash talk.. will it carry over to the lazer season??


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Well..... I hope so... LOL, How are you doing Scott ??????? how is your wife ???
Are you going to race this summer ???


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2007)

semi said:


> jax apearantly you are right but what i do not understand is you are supposed to rout for the under dog not RUSS LAP HIM AGIN!!!:freak:



When will you learn that I am ALWAYS right? Just kidding. And, I thought I WAS rooting for the underdog?!
Maybe Russ can show you a few pointers on how to drive? :jest:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Jax said:


> When will you learn that I am ALWAYS right? Just kidding. And, I thought I WAS rooting for the underdog?!
> Maybe Russ can show you a few pointers on how to drive? :jest:


OK...OK... Jax now I feel bad  It seems I have been hogging the under dog spot for to long  
I win one race(ok 4 races) and look what happens :tongue:, I guess I'll have to move up and give my spot to Steve now  
Come on Steve....Go Steve...pass him Steve.... Steve is my hero... :freak:...(All like that kind of stuff going on):devil:... It's all yours buddy, I'll move for ya.


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

keep rubbing it in 
i have a new set up so watch out


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Does your new set up involve Mrs. Butterworths syryp? Cause I have some if you need some.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Dish ...are you racing this Sunday ????


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Russ, i'm doing good. I hope to make it out a few times this summer.. Just have to get the car ready.


----------



## Dustin Losi frk (Sep 4, 2004)

Will you guys be racing sunday 4/20. 

There are 4 of us that would like to run rubber 13.5 T/C. 

Is there a web site or phone number to get some info in the track. 

Thanks


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2007)

My sincerest appologies to Steve. I root for you both equally!
Lord knows I don't want to make you any more angry than you already are. 
I'm just messing with ya!


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2007)

Dustin Losi frk said:


> Will you guys be racing sunday 4/20.
> 
> There are 4 of us that would like to run rubber 13.5 T/C.
> 
> ...


There should be racing on that Sunday. You can go to www.revrcseries.com. If you go to the forums page check out the "indoor" section. You can contact "speedy", which is Tim, for any more info you may need.


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks dish for the offer but all i need for my set up is a on off sticker and a marble.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm planning on going Sunday. Is Russ going? Steve? Chuckie? Maybe we could all share the drive?


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

i'm going. 
:woohoo:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Me two :roll:


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

:drunk:i did not go.:drunk:


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

i need to race. is it sunday yet.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Only two races left...... Holy cow !!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Only one race left  I,m going to be driving as hard as I can for the last race, pulling out all the stops for this one :woohoo: it should be fun.


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

what have you been driving like.:freak:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

is there any new hours for the track 
guy from rc crawler drove all the way there on sunday and it was closed at 4pm 
what are the hours at 3.50 a gal for fuel not worth going if your closed


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

:woohoo:can't wait this sunday is going to be a blast. PARTY:woohoo:


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

semi said:


> what have you been driving like.:freak:












HOW IS MY DRIVING
CALL ICU2 at-beach-wood-45789
and you can call.......any old time


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Lazer Guy said:


> HOW IS MY DRIVING
> CALL ICU2 at-beach-wood-45789
> and you can call.......any old time


Damn Russ, Now that's funny


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

i don't get it. it must be a white thing?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Steve are you going to tell me you never saw HOW IS MY DRIVING on the back of a 18 wheeler????? I mean OK so you don't think it's funny but come on now!!!!


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

i don't get it:thumbsup:


----------



## semi (Feb 22, 2008)

The last day was close racing, alot of fun, thanks to everyone who showed. The points were not kept track of so whomever won is known only in space. The food was great, my wife loved my trophy. I'll be sure not to miss a points race next year.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Well I had a great time racing and hanging with all the good people at the Mall, especially my best friend Steve :thumbsup: I think Steve won but I don't know  There is more I would say but..........................

Thanks again guys for a fun time 
Russ


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Did anyone figure out if you guys are running some sedan/ 12th scale. 

Want to practice my carpet Kung Fu LOL. 

Thanks for any info, 
James


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Kung Fu LOL

I've seen it.... its quite a show! 

Call me fool!


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there any running of the indoor track in the summer months???

Just wondered - even practice without timing would be nice.


----------

